# Who’s going to Zone Two this weekend?



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Outdoorsman ? THANKYOU for posting that Beautiful retrieve picture. That brought back Soooooo many memories for me. Beautiful Lab......thanks again !


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

roger15055 said:


> Oh my Is there any type of pic you could have taken better than that of a young dog?? Nope not at all that is so cool Congratulations what a picture and what a pup!!! Did someone get a little extra snack after all that hard work??


Believe it or not my pup is actually 7 now. I can’t believe it, time flies. He’s my first dog and I’m dreading his retirement. He’s semi retired now, blew out his CCL and his surgery didn’t completely fix the problem so he doesn’t do mucky fields or ponds anymore. He does go on deeper water hunts and fields that are solid though! He did get a few bites of my breakfast on the way home! He earned it. 


Mike L said:


> Outdoorsman ? THANKYOU for posting that Beautiful retrieve picture. That brought back Soooooo many memories for me. Beautiful Lab......thanks again !


I’m glad it could bring you back to those fun times with your pup! Makes me happy.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Gnoyes said:


> View attachment 790115
> Been looking forward to this part almost as much as sipping coffee in the wood duck hole and waiting for shooting light yesterday.
> Got lucky on two drakes. Missed another one. One of the drakes was molting and almost naked. Seemed odd for October.


Looks amazing care to share your process with us ?


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

birdshooter said:


> Looks amazing care to share your process with us ?


I was keeping it pretty simple - pluck breast and thighs, cut along breastbone and remove each breast and leg as one piece, with skin intact. Cut off feet. Later in the month when there’s more fat on the birds I get all I can from around the base of the neck and above vent to add to pan.
Salt the cuts 15-30 min before cooking. Wipe off any moisture. Add pepper. Heat pan med high with butter and any extra duck fat. When it’s just getting frothy throw on the duck skin side down. 5 min or so, till skin is brown, press each fillet down with spatula for about 30 sec, flip then go another 3-5 until 140-145 deg or so.

I do the same with mallards and blacks, a couple more minutes needed per side.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That’s great as long as he wants to hang with you that’s what counts he’s family!!! He still looks like a youngster!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Gnoyes said:


> View attachment 790115
> Been looking forward to this part almost as much as sipping coffee in the wood duck hole and waiting for shooting light yesterday.
> Got lucky on two drakes. Missed another one. One of the drakes was molting and almost naked. Seemed odd for October.


They look good but are they overdone? I like mine still quackin.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Divers Down said:


> They look good but are they overdone? I like mine still quackin.


I’m more of a medium to well guy so looks great plus I just got home from work and I’m freakin hungry


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Divers Down said:


> They look good but are they overdone? I like mine still quackin.


Our dogs said the same thing. I told them I was shooting for pink meat in the center, and they weren’t getting any regardless.

I usually pull them short of 140.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Believe it or not my pup is actually 7 now. I can’t believe it, time flies. He’s my first dog and I’m dreading his retirement. He’s semi retired now, blew out his CCL and his surgery didn’t completely fix the problem so he doesn’t do mucky fields or ponds anymore. He does go on deeper water hunts and fields that are solid though! He did get a few bites of my breakfast on the way home! He earned it.
> 
> I’m glad it could bring you back to those fun times with your pup! Makes me happy.


Better get a new pup lined up Marc. Knox will be pushing 9 by the time the next ones ready!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Fantastic Saturday morning for us with the kids. We ended up with 12. The stars finally aligned and we had a great (yet chaotic) morning with the kids. I’ll do a full write-up about it this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

You are correct. A rainbow teal is a drake wood duck. It has been an inside joke with my circle for a while. I had a buddy that got into duck hunting the same year Michigan had its first teal season. Buddy text me the first day of the season and said he shot 2 teal on his first trip out and duck hunting is awesome. There were 2 drakes woodies. I told him they were rainbow teal just to screw with him. The joke stuck.


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

You should look up the meat eater guy’s method to remove all the tendons in a duck leg. Works pretty good.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Snuck out to an easy access spot a few miles from the house this afternoon. Had a foursome try to join me on a tiny bog at 5:30. Um. This is public land, sit where you want. But when other people beat me here I leave. This is a postage stamp bog (think zone 9 at FP) not Saginaw Bay. I can just about cover the entire thing sitting in the middle. They were actually pretty cool and left. I have some faith in humanity (and collected a mallard).


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

I was expecting a complete zoo out there but it didn't end up being very bad at all. Ended up getting our 3 man woodie limit and a bonus lone goose. Everyone shot well and we left the marsh by 9am due to not seeing more than 3 or 4 ducks not woodies all morning. Boy fish point area sounded like WW3 all morning surprised the reports were so bad out of there.


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Wasn't sure of plans for the weekend but a buddy found a nice field with some geese. So we skipped the ducks and overnight camp out and went for the private field hunt. Had quite the group and banged our 9 man limit including 3 bands. Done and out of the field by 9am.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

flighthunter said:


> View attachment 790099
> 
> We’ll eat your heart out fellas. Not too bad For North of the zilwaukee, or after you’ve been staring at your duck buddy’s for the day.


Ill back Jerry up on this one, she was looking better than that photo would lead you to believe...


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

ajkulish said:


> Ill back Jerry up on this one, she was looking better than that photo would lead you to believe...


Don't let her good looks for you, She will sting you and hard.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Don't let her good looks for you, She will stay new and hard.


I thought about admitting I had a Grebe hidden in my pants and an offer to search them, but thought the wiser.
Sunday AM, no redemption. Just one lone Wood Duck, I did slaughter the mother lode of mosquitos as I was in a T shirt.
Saw AJ Kulish at the launch, the highlight of a regrettable morning and weekend.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Guy set up 100 yards from us right in our line of fire, regardless of lighting him the whole way in, gun jammed twice on birds and my LLBean boots on my waders disintegrated before first light. *Couldn't have been HAPPIER! *Sitting out last year following open heart surgery helped me appreciate the important things. That warm sunrise over the marsh and watching the hunter my nephew has become far outweigh those minor annoyances.If you can get out there, the glass is always full!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Swamp Boss - That’s the best hunt of all!! You made it and back at it… What a Season you will have !!
Congratulations Roger


----------

